# Four-hands duets



## Suppi

Can anyone think of a duet that sounds a bit like a piano battle - i.e. where the RH player and LH aren't playing like a melody and accompaniment, but are playing one after the other not at the same time, like a back-and-forth argument? Just trying to think of something entertaining to play that will engage the audience


----------



## Rogerx

Did you check out the Mozart and Schubert's duets?


----------

